# The worlds gone mad.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The world has gone mad. Because everything is open and back to 'normal' now and Tuesday is a national holiday here, everywhere is jam packed solid.! All boulangeries have sold out of everything by 11am. There is a 40 car queue to get into the supermarket car park which is already full. Our small town is bulging and all tables and chairs are full outside and in bars and restaurants. It's manic with foreign car registrations clogging all the streets.

Because of a friend talking about baguettes I just fancied one. All gone.!!

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Busy around here but nothing like that.

It's the normal season when the French Lemmings* (Lemini francii) * start their run towards salt water, they generally travel in small groups which may equate to a family plus sized unit. They migrate with the fridge, canary, cat, dog, grandmother, and of course all the young offspring. Itis important that the young learn early on, in their lifespan, thevways and routes if thus annual event.

If you don't believe me about the generic name feel free to look it up ! You really could not make up this migration pattern that will exist until mid August, after such a long period of inactivity, it seems strange that they want another four weeks to recover now. But, opening up lockdown has been tiring for them all..

OK, I made up the specific name....:laugh:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray

its the same here in ascot and the surrounding areas

we went out for a little drive yesterday and every carpark is full and people everywhere especially where you can park and go for a walk

also it seems that the youngsters just dont care about the corona virus and are walking and partying in big groups

just hoping things dont get bad again


barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Barnard Castle was heaving yesterday. Much busier than normal. Probably people coming to test their eyes.  Apparently tourist enquires shot up 160% after President Cummings came for a jolly day out to test his eyes.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Barry n Barry, seems like it mass exodus to the countryside. I guess as we have got used to the peace and tranquillity over recent months it comes as a shock to see crowds.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Morella is a lovely walled town high in the mountains just inland from us here. I could not believe the amount of traffic headed that way at mid day today. It was as close to bumper to bumper as it gets here. There is no way that number of people could social distance there.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I hate it. I know we need tourists here and I was never one for crowds but even more so now. Its always quiet here and sparsely populated but its been even quieter during lockdown. Places like Barnard Castle and Richmond now on a sunny weekend are no go areas for me I Reckon now.

We were hoping to get off to Flamborough in the van for a month or two but it now looks like if we do it will be right on top of the summer holidays. I think all these places on the coast are going to be crammed.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

True

But why not ?

People want to visit and experience beautiful places 

They often live in non beautiful places And have prevented for months from experiencing the peace and quite that those who live in rural and seaside places take for granted 

Like us with our MHomes we are not going to visit grotty areas Here or abroad 

Difficult for those areas of beauty I agree 

BuT many have been forced to live in crowded Covid areas 

And now want to breathe 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

aldra said:


> ..........
> 
> And now want to breathe
> 
> Sandra


Yes, on each other unfortunately.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just watched Countryfile and disgusted with all the damage and debris left in the countryside by these same people who want to experience beautiful places.
I guess they live in a slum and just transfer it to any beauty spot they want.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

True

But I’m not breathing on anyone 

And I’m not experiencing areas of beauty 

Except my gardens are fantastic , many don’t have that,

I step outside and I’m met with a profusion of flowers and roses 

Tomatoes not yet ripe, courgettes , strawberries , butterflies and bees 

And if I wasn’t I’d be desperate to to get back to nature

Freedom 

I’m desperate to see my family Again

But I will wait

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I honestly don’t know how I would have coped living somewhere almost unable to Talk to anyone let alone touch them. Luckily there is nobody in my village I have that kind of affection for, but I am by nature a very touchy person, if I really like people I touch them even if it’s only on the arm or back, when I arrived here with old friends they are not untouchables and I have had a few proper hugs. There have been two party gatherings one in the house one outside, mind you the hand shaking and daily hugs amongst the horse owners are 
no longer, hugs are open arms but no contact, masks are used when shopping and hand washing still done regularly. Like at home, nobody has had the virus or knows anyone that has.
When can I start having my 7 hugs a day again. 0


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I really need to hug my family jan 

It’s a large family 

And I haven’t seen them for so long 

And I’m starting to think

If it kills me it would be worth it 

But if it kills them?

I think I need to think it out again 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I greet our Mayor by getting down on my knees and bowing.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I greet our Mayor by getting down on my knees and bowing.
> 
> Ray.


Stupid boy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It pays and gets you remembered.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I greet our Mayor by getting down on my knees and bowing.
> 
> Ray.


:grin2::grin2::grin2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As it is a farming area around here it was never really quiet. By the time we got back from Spain it felt the same as when we went away. A few less vans on the road. Because the numbers are very low in Norfolk people have felt reasonably safe. Only us old and sick ones have taken care really.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not on topic but ..................

Woke to a glorious morning heavy with dew. Looking out of wet velux windows we could see several black birds and two thrushes digging in the lawn. Then we noticed movement in the long weeds and wild flowers covering the field in front of us where two deer were busy procreating. 
I dare not open the velux as it would have frightened them away so only have the memory and not pics.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Peeping Tom!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> Peeping Tom!


Maybe nearest he gets


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I greet our Mayor by getting down on my knees and bowing.
> 
> Ray.


How do you get back up again Ray?!?!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Slowly.........


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well July has been wet

And we are locked into our house

But the gardens

This is our back garden

And I can’t seen to post the photos 

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I greet our Mayor by getting down on my knees and bowing.
> 
> Ray.


Probably a wise course of action in view of how much power the Mayor wields (often incorrectly and in a biased manner)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Give over 

Ray couldn’t get on his knees

He’s boasting again

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am tasked with getting the yoghurts out of the back of the fridge every day so plenty of practice on my knees.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well good tor you

You obviously have practise

The mayor must be delighted and i I’m guessing you think it’s worth it

Careful though

The day you can’t get up comes swiftly and without warning 

It did with me

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I am tasked with getting the yoghurts out of the back of the fridge every day so plenty of practice on my knees.
> 
> Ray.


Have you not learned to put them further up, at the front?!?


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

raynipper said:


> Just watched Countryfile and disgusted with all the damage and debris left in the countryside by these same people who want to experience beautiful places.
> I guess they live in a slum and just transfer it to any beauty spot they want.
> 
> Ray.


Oh yes Ray, would you like some photos of fly tipping, cans and bbq's with a few used durex's and needles from what i can usually only call paradise along the River Tyne? These ppl make my blood boil, coming out of Newcastle or wherever and do what they always do,and that is leaving all the sh17 behind. Ghillies and keepers around here have to pick up their crap. What sort of society has this become?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Have you not learned to put them further up, at the front?!?


Ha ha yes but thats where Prue can access everything she needs. I know my place and the fridge is always bursting..

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Ha ha yes but thats where Prue can access everything she needs. I know my place and the fridge is always bursting..
> 
> Ray.


Try getting out just one yoghourt - for you, and take it from there on negotiations.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thin ice Geoff. I have a system in fridges and freezers and can find anything in the dark. But Prue loads the fridge with a shovel but does come up with regularly good cuisine.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

:grin2: larf button needed.

Does Pru know you talk about her like that?

If what he wanted was not at the front of the fridge or cupboard as far as Hans was concerned it was not there, I should have sent him to you for a few lessons Raymond 🍙 🧊 there’s everything under the sun on this iPhone but no refrigerator so you’ll have to do with an igloo and what I think it’s a block of ice.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> But Prue loads the fridge with a shovel but does come up with regularly good cuisine.
> 
> Ray.


Don't know about the 1st part but the 2nd is certainly true. So you just keep on kneeling for the yoghurts Ray!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We bow to our individual expertise here Jan. His and Her domains and as the shopping chosen by her is emptied onto the worksurface she lets me 'range' it in fridge, freezer and cupboards. 
Its regular for her to ask/suggest/demand I delve into the depths of some storage place to locate a tin/jar/packet that been there long enough to be out of 'date'.
I know my place.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I'm one of the " a place for everything and everything in its place" people, whereas my wife is a put anything in any place. 
When I look for something and can't find it where it should be, my good lady tells me that I "bloke look" which apparently means I've not looked in the right place, suggesting that it is only a male problem.



.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> I'm one of the " a place for everything and everything in its place" people, whereas my wife is a put anything in any place.
> When I look for something and can't find it where it should be, my good lady tells me that I "bloke look" which apparently means I've not looked in the right place, suggesting that it is only a male problem.
> .


Perzackly, I like your wife John, she thinks like I do 😃


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

They're ganging up John.


Well here are re-inforcements - I expect something to be where I put it.


Yes 'Bloke thinking', what is wrong with that.


In the cockpit I did not expect the engineers to move the switches around between flights, especially ones which are almost out of sight and one reaches for intuatively.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, I dread 'help'.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> They're ganging up John.
> 
> Well here are re-inforcements - I expect something to be where I put it.
> 
> ...


You blokes stick to your workshop and don't expect us gals to interfere with your arrangements we gals know where we want stuff in our work places as well, most used close at hand, not in alphabetical order or any order that would make sense to you.👩


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Narrrrrr, It's just not logical enough for us Jan.
I can come in the front door and trip over the hoover laid across the floor, beside the ironing board with red hot iron ready, dress half stitched up across a chair, kettle boiling, TV on cooking program, washing half hung up and she is mowing the lawn while on the phone???

I will only do one job well and not several badly.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If anyone was outside my van just then they would have wondered what the devil I was laughing at in here alone. 

Is that one of your favorite pictures? I’ve seen it at least twice before and why are there so many tins left in the back of that cupboard you yourself admit your responsible for packing? eh? eh?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats what happens when a non trained person is let lose. Yes, I like it as well.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> You blokes stick to your workshop and don't expect us gals to interfere with your arrangements
> *we gals know where we want stuff in our work places* as well, most used close at hand, not in alphabetical order or any order that would make sense to you.👩


But when I am cooking it is my work place not hers.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> But when I am cooking it is my work place not hers.


You need a his and hers then.🥋✈ 🚗


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Definition of "bloke look" : tilt your head in the general direction and if the sought after item doesn't jump out and hit you on the nose , then it "definitely isn't here".


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> Definition of "bloke look" : tilt your head in the general direction and if the sought after item doesn't jump out and hit you on the nose , then it "definitely isn't here".


That made me laugh Viv - that was SO my late husband!

He'd be upstairs shouting down his socks or whatever weren't where I'd detailed (and where they always were). I just stood (or sat!) my ground n said "I think you'll find they are...".

Because of his ME he wasn't great at map reading (well, it probably wasn't to do with the ME at all!) and when we were bowling along in the MH in France or Spain he'd say "Jean, this road isn't on the map". And I'd say "I think you'll find it is..."

Just VERY occasionally, it wasn't. Like the time Louise (our satnav) nearly had apoplexy as we headed across a wide expanse of water on what was apparently a fairly new bridge!!


----------

